# I WANT THIS PROPERTY!!!!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just found a home with a double garage and barn on 4.6 acres in the next town over.... and I want it so much, I could spit! I went to look at it with my 2 dogs today, hoping something would be wrong with it... but it was just wonderful! My husband is out of town... and just doesn't seem to be very excited about moving... Aaaaaagh! 
Do you think that since both my dogs pee'd on the property... well, doesn't that make some sort of "claim" to it????
Sorta like saying "MINE"!!!!
I'm praying real hard!!! It would be perfect for lotsa GOATS!!! Even has a buck pen!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, dogs have claimed it. That'd be great, you speakin of across the trestle?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

haha - now to take the goats for a ride over there ..... bahahaha ..... good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's exactly where!... Nancy d... Just backing up to the Bickford exit off of 2. It has fruit trees, raspberries, grapes and most of all.. pasture! I sure hope God (and my husband) wants me to have it as much as I want it....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just West of Bickford? We'd be closer neighbors! Sure hope so! The move would be a piece of cake & if you need help just holler. :wink:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I think your dogs have definitely claimed the property for you! :laugh: 

I know what you're going through too -- about 2 miles from my house is a property for sale -- 40 irrigated acres and a beautiful big house with views of the mountains :drool: :drool: :drool: Just imagine how many GOATS I could have! Of course, I also need 2.6 million dollars, but that's just a detail... What I really need is a dog who could claim it for me :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

40 acres is $2.6 million dollars. Wow my uncle has 1200 acres he would be RICH where ever you live. His land would be work $78,000,000. Here farm land is about $10,000-20,000 depending on the area and type. He is farther north then us so I would guess his is about $15,000 an acre. My area is in a highly desirable school district and additions are up to $120,000 for 1/4 an acre then you have to build the house. But most land is $30,000 an acre. I am hoping to go one county north, which is a mile, and the price is cut in half but when I have kids they will go to a different school system.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope your husband likes it too! We bought our place 4 years ago, but I would ? to have the farm behind us!  It's an operational horse farm, and really pretty. I love the main house <also has 2 employee houses!>, stallion barn, broodmare barn. Every time I go back to the back of the property I gaze over there and sigh....I wish I had a million dollars laying around somewhere!
http://hotpads.com/real-estate/3808-Old ... PerQuad=24


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that there are others "coveting" property... besides me... I think I may be in for dissappointment, but I can still dream...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaawwwweee. I hope you are able to convince the powers that be! Good luck!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi RPC, Yeah, Boulder County is seriously expensive. The farm I mentioned is a really good price for this area. Within Boulder 'city' limits, an acre goes for upwards of 1 million without anything built on it. And because Boulder is a no growth town, getting a permit to build anything is so hard you have to major bucks and a bulldog attourney just to get a permit. Pretty crazy. We live in the county, which is still impossible to get a permit to build (we weren't able to put a barn on our property so we've gotten several big sheds for goats/chickens, etc, and still we're supposed to pay for permits just for those (any agricultural outbuildings -- 200 SF limit, then you have to pay). On the plus side, Boulder is gorgeous and has lots of preserved open space for trails and hiking and stuff. They haven't given in to the pressure to keep buildingbuildingbuilding and spreading cement everywhere. A tough balance for sure. Thank goodness dreaming is free!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... marking their territory, LOL :laugh: 

good luck ... :hug: ray:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> I'm glad to hear that there are others "coveting" property... besides me... I think I may be in for dissappointment, but I can still dream...


Hehe, I like to look at real estate... I've got a few that I've been eyeing for a few years now. It never hurts to look, right? :wink:

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bugs (Aug 22, 2012)

ssssoooooooooooooo ????????????????? there is no further discussion since 2011, what's the end of the story. I can tell you what my ending would be, but you can probably guess - - looked at property, dogs peed on property, husband not around ... Does my happily ever after match yours?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things? :hug:


----------

